# Regionalizmy - angielka



## Gochna

Postanowiłam otworzyć nowy wątek, żeby zapytać Was o ciekawe słowa na które natknęliście się w różnych miejscach Polski.

Sama zacznę od wytłumaczenia słowa _angielka_, którego znaczenie w poprzednim wątku (_iść na nogach_) próbował zgadnąć Thomas1. Łódzka _angielka_, to poznański _kawiorek_ (_kawiorka_), i warszawska _bułka paryska_.

Jest to słowo, którego nie potrafię przetłumaczyć na polski ogólny, bo w Łodzi i Poznaniu nikt nie rozumie co to jest "_bułka paryska_", które to spośród trzech podanych wydawałoby się najbardziej słownikowe.

Jakieś sugestie? 
Inne ciekawe regionalizmy?


----------



## xpictianoc

co to bułka paryska? mieszkam 30km od Warszawy  Angielka u mnie to mała szklanka do wina


----------



## Thomas1

Gochna said:


> Postanowiłam otworzyć nowy wątek, żeby zapytać Was o ciekawe słowa na które natknęliście się w różnych miejscach Polski.
> 
> Sama zacznę od wytłumaczenia słowa _angielka_, którego znaczenie w poprzednim wątku (_iść na nogach_) próbował zgadnąć Thomas1.


Widzę, że to zupełnie co innego oznacza u Ciebie. 


> Łódzka _angielka_, to poznański _kawiorek_ (_kawiorka_), i warszawska _bułka paryska_.


 W tej części Warszawy, gdzie mieszkam, częściej używa się "warszawskiej" nazwy _bułka wrocławska_ , ale _bułka paryska _też funkcjonuje. Czasami mówi się też _długa bułka_.



> Jest to słowo, którego nie potrafię przetłumaczyć na polski ogólny, bo w Łodzi i Poznaniu nikt nie rozumie co to jest "_bułka paryska_", które to spośród trzech podanych wydawałoby się najbardziej słownikowe.
> [...]


Coś chyba w tym jest:
[...]nie ma jednej, ogólnopolskiej nazwy. [...]
W Łodzi jest to angielka, w Krakowie - weka, w Poznaniu - kawiorek lub kawiorka, w Katowicach - francuz, w Białymstoku - baton, a w Warszawie - bułka paryska lub wrocławska. 
http://wikislownik.blogspot.com/2008_12_01_archive.html


----------



## .Jordi.

U mnie na taką bułkę mówi się _bułka wrocławska_.

Widzę, że i u Toma podobnie, czyżby ta „warszawska” część miasta to była prawobrzeżna część?


----------



## fragile1

a co z krancowka i migawka? zauwazylam, ze zmienilas Gochna watek, ale nie gubmy slow: na angielke bym nie wpadla, we Wrocku mowi sie dluga bulka, kiedys dawno pamietam, mozilo sie bulka paryska, moze byloby zrozumiale, ale nikt tego nie uzywa


----------



## Gochna

Fragile1, odpowiedziałam Ci właśnie w poprzednim wątku na _migawkę_ i _krańcówkę_.

Przepraszam warszawiaków, że wcisnęłam wam jakieś słowo, którego nie używacie, ale kiedyś mieszkanka stolicy na traumatyczną historię o tym, jak weszłam do poznańskiej piekarni żeby kupić angielkę i nie zostałam zrozumiana, powiedziała mi, że w Warszawie funkcjonuje właśnie bułka paryska.

Czy to co nazywacie _angielką_ to _literatka_? W sensie taka mała szklaneczka pojemności około 80-120 ml? Tylko, że xpictianoc napisał, że to szklaneczka do wina, a ja z literatki to raczej wódkę... Ale może to po prostu róznica upodobań alkoholowych 

Jakieś inne ciekawe regionalizmy?

Ja mam najwięcej związanych z różnicą Łódź (hometown) - Poznań (studia).
Kiedyś próbowałam w papierniczym kupić _karton A3_. Kolejne trzy ekspedientki patrzyły na mnie coraz większymi oczami, proponując wyprawę do Żabki lub Piotra i Pawła, bo tam dadzą mi karton za darmo...
Mnie zaś chodziło o _brystol _ Acha, tłumaczenie, że chcę zrobić plakat nie pomagało


----------



## BezierCurve

Dolny Śląsk:

angielka - sposób kopnięcia piłki lecącej nad ziemią (zewnętrzną stroną stopy). Pewnie z tej samej rodziny co brazylijka (brazylija).

amerykanka - rodzaj rozkładanego łóżka

A bułka jak najbardziej wrocławska.


----------



## Gochna

Dzięki BezierCurve.

Jeśli chodzi o piłkę nożną, to moja wiedza jest absolutnie zerowa, więc nawet nie mogę się odnieść do dolnośląskiego użycia słów angielka i brazylijka...

A amerykanka, to to samo co kanadyjka? http://www.wgl.pl/sklep1/images/bskan.jpg


----------



## Greg from Poland

To ja dorzucę swoje trzy grosze z zachodniej Polski.

Jeśli chodzi o 'długą bułkę', to używamy tylko i wyłącznie nazwy 'bułka paryska'. Innych nazw - angielka, kawiorek (o zgrozo!) - nigdy nie słyszałem.

Amerykanka jest dla mnie rodzajem drożdżówki, dokładnie takim jak na zdjęciu - http://images2.fotosik.pl/26/rrndc9n9l16dqnvo.jpg. Ale muszę zaznaczyć, że słowo zdążyłem 'wynieść' z regionu, z którego pochodzę, tj. Kujaw.


----------



## jazyk

Co znaczy brazylijka?


----------



## BezierCurve

> Co znaczy brazylijka?



Tak nazywano strzał, po którym piłka odbijała się od poprzeczki i wpadała do bramki.


----------



## majlo

Ale zdaje się, że nie wszędzie. Dla mnie "brazylijka" to mieszkanka Brazylii, tyle że z błędem ortograficznym.  
Odnośnie do angielki i amerykanki, u mnie również to pierwsze to sposób kopnięcia piłki, a to drugie to rodzaj drożdżówki (śmierdzącej amoniakiem najczęściej).


----------



## dn88

Zdecydowanie najbardziej do mnie przemawia określenie "weka".


----------



## mekinking

to ja się wypowiem z Bydgoszczy. otóż nigdy w życiu nie spotkałam się z taką długą bułką, jadam owszem bagietki (różnej długości) ale taka bułka... być może jest odpowiednikiem "chlebka pszennego" (wyglądają podobnie) ale głowy nie dam.
a amerykanka to zdecydowanie drożdżówka z płaską górą.

inne regionalizmy, które spotkałam to np. zamojskie bańki na choince (u mnie to bombki)


----------

